# Superbowl 50 ?



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Not much of a Bronco fan, but am a Manning fan. Cudos to him! Cudos to Bronco defense. Newton? Well I think his post game interview pretty well sums him up. Don't get me wrong he is a great QB, but some lessons on humility are coming.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Game was lame. Denver's offense was absolutely pathetic. Comparatively, Carolina's defense had a far better game than Denver's - because the Denver offense was just that bad. The punters put the ball downfield more than the QBs did. In a day when all the league rules are such to favor the offense - this game demonstrated that pathetic offense can still win the title. Manning - whatever. Always liked him - but his play this year, and in the game was awful. At least with this second win, he can wipe the smirk off Ely's face at family functions. 

Game for game, the college title game was much more fun to watch this year.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

It was good to see the Broncos win. Newton's post-game interview was the most childish thing I've seen from a professional athlete in a while. It was interesting to see his interview and then immediately see Luke Kuechly's interview right after that...night and day difference.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I've always thought Peyton Manning was a class act.

The half time entertainment was the best.

IMO Lady Gaga was the game's MVP.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Just now watched Newton's post game presser. I'm not a fan or hater here, but I'm not sure what people expected from the questions. "Cam, it is clear you are disappointed, and not just you, but your whole team must be disappointed in you. Care to comment on that?" After the 10th time you hear that, I don't blame the guy for walking off.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

GaryFish said:


> Just now watched Newton's post game presser. I'm not a fan or hater here, but I'm not sure what people expected from the questions. "Cam, it is clear you are disappointed, and not just you, but your whole team must be disappointed in you. Care to comment on that?" After the 10th time you hear that, I don't blame the guy for walking off.


 The guy is a highly paid professional QB. You deal with the press or you don't. Ya the questions are stupid, but aren't they always? (By the way the golf playoff was more exciting than the game).


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

So would you have been more okay with Cam's response if he just came out and did something Marshawn Lynch-ish and just gave the same answer to all the questions? Dealing with the loss after you thought you were gonna win would be tough. Did he handle it the best? Probably not, but he is young, and I'm sure next time he will be more prepared.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

He kind of reminded me of John Stockton in after game interviews.


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

boring game


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I thought Denver had blown an opportunity to blow the game wide open in the first half, but Carolina refused to give their tackles help and as a result their QB got beat up. They also stopped running Newton, which was their most effective play on offense. 

Even though the NFL has tailored the game for the offense there seems to be a missing link. It may be as Colin Cowherd suggests a lack of practice time or in the playoffs they let guys play more. There were a couple PI's on both sides that I believe would be called in the Regular season.

The WOOOO guy was very annoying after the game and was the worst part.


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Those who say this was a boring game are apparently NOT real football fans. Anyone who truly appreciates football, will understand that DEFENSE wins championships. Both defenses played amazing and was a performance for the ages. Denver's defense just capitalized on the mistakes better than Carolina. Special teams from Denver played better and Denver as a whole team played to WIN! From a guy who loves Football, I thought it was a fantastic game to watch!


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

Fan of neither team; however, I do not like the Broncos (mainly due to Elway)

Kudos to Manning...did you see how horrible he played? Total defensive game, no one really got any offense rolling. Kudos to Miller and the rest of the def. for the win, I would even through a vote to Ware for a dual-MVP.

IMO - the league needs to be consistent on PI's and these ridiculous catch / no-catch calls. yes, a bobble is a bobble but if you control it enough to not let it hit the ground it IS A CATCH! If the ball bounces off another player (bobble) and someone eventually gets it, it is a catch... going down to the ground, keeping possession through the entire fall (keeping from touching the ground) is a CATCH. 

As for the half-time show....YAWN.......

I personally enjoyed seeing all the past MVP's from bowls past...to see all those guys together was a treat! One exception...Manning...I thought he could have at least waved to the camera for his 'fans'. to sit in the locker room turned away (even if he was the MVP as a Colt) was rude. IMO-he should have been out with the rest of the MVP's or at the very least, waved to the camera!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

The shrimp and smoked Salmon were great- the selection of beer was also excellent.
I have to congratulate myself on a game well set up. Other wise I had ant man going on another TV.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

bekins24 said:


> So would you have been more okay with Cam's response if he just came out and did something Marshawn Lynch-ish and just gave the same answer to all the questions? Dealing with the loss after you thought you were gonna win would be tough. Did he handle it the best? Probably not, but he is young, and I'm sure next time he will be more prepared.


He said some form of 'No' in like 8 questions in a row.

I wouldn't be so sure that he'll be more prepared next time. He doesn't come across as the "maybe I'll learn from this experience and do better next time" type of person.


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

Glad the Broncos won, but only because the Panthers knocked my SeaHawks out. 

Halftime? It felt more like some political statement, poorly done. It left me feeling cheated somehow. Perhaps the special effects somewhat saved it from total disgrace but I wished I had gone out and done something productive with my fifteen minutes instead of watching it!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

FishlakeElkHunter said:


> Those who say this was a boring game are apparently NOT real football fans. Anyone who truly appreciates football, will understand that DEFENSE wins championships. Both defenses played amazing and was a performance for the ages. Denver's defense just capitalized on the mistakes better than Carolina. Special teams from Denver played better and Denver as a whole team played to WIN! From a guy who loves Football, I thought it was a fantastic game to watch!


I consider myself a pretty real football fan. And yes - the game WAS boring. It was bad football. If you want to talk defense, Carolina defense out performed Denver's by a long shot. Denver had one sustained drive - the first one. And Carolina shut them down for the rest of the game. Why? Because Denver's offense was horrible. Just pathetic. I love a good defensive battle as much as anyone - and I did enjoy the solid defensive effort by Denver. But Carolina made numerous unforced stupid mistakes. Thinking fair catch and letting Denver run 60 yards on a punt return? A kick hitting the upright? 2 unforced fumbles? Tipped pass for a pic? Not great plays - stupid plays. I love football, and I love GOOD football even more. The Super Bowl was not good football. It was bad football interwoven with stupid mistakes and lame commercials. Good football was the AFC championship game - where defense really did win that game - not stupidity losing it. I have no love nor hate for either team. But good football the game was NOT.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

GaryFish said:


> FishlakeElkHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Those who say this was a boring game are apparently NOT real football fans. Anyone who truly appreciates football, will understand that DEFENSE wins championships. Both defenses played amazing and was a performance for the ages. Denver's defense just capitalized on the mistakes better than Carolina. Special teams from Denver played better and Denver as a whole team played to WIN! From a guy who loves Football, I thought it was a fantastic game to watch!
> ...


Yup


----------

